# Gasoline in crankcase



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

OK...loose scenario...my neighbour is a D-BAG, had a huge fight with him...left my hood up while charging the battery...got home, :wtf::wtf::wtf:went to start truck, wouldn't idle...took it into garage, cleaned spark plugs, started truck, huge smoke, checked oil while idling, smelled of gas...shut truck off. Drained oil...2 gallons of oily gas! Changed oil, truck runs and idles well now.
What possible damage has happened to the motor. I will use an oil stabalizer, and seal revitalizer. Never heard of this one before!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, probably better that it was gas than water. Obviously, it wasn't a good thing and there's a chance it could have done some damage to seals and bearings, but if you caught it soon enough, the damage could be minimal if anything at all. Probably gave the engine a good flushing! But a hundred or so miles on it and change the oil & filter again and hopefully all is fine.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Mechanical fuel pump on that model? (doubt it, but doesn't hurt to ask)...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Mech fuel pump? Nah! All HB's are fuel injected with an in-tank electric pump. Leaking injector(s)?... Possible, but 2 gallons is a lot of fuel to be leaking through an injector!


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Let me clarify a bit...when I checked the dipstick and smelled gas, I shut it off...drained oil...and there was 2 gallons of a gas oil mix...filled it back up with 10W30 and it ran and idled fine. I plan to change the oil again tommorow and see what happens. My concern is the seals and gaskets, and thats alot of fluid to be pumped internally...I'm concerned with pressure blowing gaskets etc!
Thanks for everyones input!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe the 'extra oil' wasn't gas. Could've been something like, say, cooking oil, or diesel, etc. You know how oil sorta smells a bit like gas after it's got a few miles on it (like 1,000 or so, not 20  ).
How long did you run it with that mix of 'whatever' in the crank case? I'm assuming you didn't put the engine under any kind of a load, which would be the big thing in my mind. If you didn't load it up, except to pull it into the garage, hell, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Also, I would think that the oil pressure relief valve would have done it's job and prevented any excess pressure.
Now to figure out a good clandestine method of getting the guy back without him figuring it out...ever...hmmmm...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> Let me clarify a bit...when I checked the dipstick and smelled gas, I shut it off...drained oil...and there was 2 gallons of a gas oil mix...filled it back up with 10W30 and it ran and idled fine. Thanks for everyones input!


Could be a combination of a leaking injector(s) and misfiring spark plugs. Also check the fuel pressure with a temporary mechanical gauge; the fuel pressure regulator may be bad.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for everones input, took the truck out for about an hour, changed the oil again, seems to be running great now!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i thought canada measued there gas in liters ...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sorry to confuse you ZG!*



zanegrey said:


> i thought canada measued there gas in liters ...


 I'm 42, and know both, most on this site are Americans...just being considerate. For you though Zane...I emptied about 8liters of gas oil mix. Good to see you back on the site...you were vacationing were you?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

8 liters? 7,58 liters? 
Saw a graphic on the 'net the other day...said that the U.S. was one of three countries in the world that DON'T primarily use the metric system.
Map of countries officially not using the metric system | ZME Science
Talk about being the oddball out...


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I beleive that, but we are so close, and I used to do ALOT of travelling through the states and it pays to know both measures.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Ya, I've heard the main reason we (the U.S) doesn't switch over to metric is because of $$$.
I can imagine the cost of changing over all those road signs and maps and such. It's all related to the costs of transportation in one way or another...
Besides that, imagine the clowns that would have to learn to multiply and divide by *10* vs pints/quarts/gallons, miles/feet/inches, and so on.
I'd bet the overwhelming vast majority of people just don't get how much easier the metric system is and therefore would oppose any change at all.
Ignorance is still bliss I guess...


----------



## Nissan Car Center (Sep 19, 2010)

hell that's so huge! it's like detaching a 2004 Civic part..


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I'm gonna' wade in on this one...being a Canadian and all, eh?

I like metric for temperature, speed and large distances. For small measurements, I like the imperial system (helps my kids understand fractions). I also like the imperial system for weight and height. For instance, Zdeno Chara is over 250 lbs and 6' 8".

I measure my beer in dozens. 

Hey Zane...good to see you back. 

And hey Geo, glad to hear your truck seems to be ok. Hopefully, you've got a mechanical problem and not a neighbour problem. If it's a neighbour problem...time for a no-fly zone.

Cheers!


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*More than I thought!!!*

OK, the plot thickens...just emptied out a liter or so of what smells like veg oil from my coolant reservoir!!! The humour in me is pretty much spent!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

But that could be any number of things, from actual veg oil to just plain ol' wasted coolant with rusty block crud floating around in it. If it is actually veg oil, well, there are lots worse things to be putting thru a cooling system.
When you get there, what about the rest of the mix in the radiator/block/etc?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

OK...this was all done...the oil/crankcase...coolant mess last fall! I changed the coolant and parked the truck with the hood up charging the battery(left the interior light on)...came back, closed everything up. 1 week later we were in a heavy snowfall warning and went to move the truck, wouldn't idle...got it moved to where I wanted it, didn't think anything of it till last week, it wouldn't start. Had it towed up to my shop at work...and discovered all of the above. I changed the coolant like I do every fall, in order to make sure it can stand -40. Flushed the rad today after work and put a new muffler on...coolant in rad was green as green can be...and tested to -45. Oh and the resevoir was full to the cap, not half way to the full mark.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You think maybe the D-bag next door poured the same stuff in your reservoir that got poured into the crankcase?


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think so. I emptied the crankcase fluid into 2 clear class 1 gallon jars, it seperated, and def looks and smells like gas. The liquid that came out of the coolant reservoir is green on the bottom(coolant) and gold/brown liquid on top...and smells like stale fryer oil.
I'm going to talk to the cops today.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Does the coolant in the reservoir have an oily consistency to it and any globs of gray gunk? When looking at the coolant in the radiator, are there any globs of gray gunk? If so, then motor oil is probably leaking into the coolant system.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

^^^I've put about 500km on the truck and checked the fluids again today...all clear...just like its clear to me that the truck has been tampered with. I have spoken with the RCMP... and will update the thread when anything else happens. Thanks for everyones input.


----------

